# F450 brakes locked up?



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I did search but I thought I would get a fresh take as my problem is a tad different.
But.... all 4 calipers are locked up on my F450. Has any body had this problem?
Is it the slide pins like I have read about? or could it be the master cylinder? Any help would be great?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

deicepro;1082392 said:


> I did search but I thought I would get a fresh take as my problem is a tad different.
> But.... all 4 calipers are locked up on my F450. Has any body had this problem?
> Is it the slide pins like I have read about? or could it be the master cylinder? Any help would be great?


Did they all lock up at the same time, or gradually one by one. Lubing the slide pins would not hurt as it is very easy to do as well as very inexpensive to do.


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

Was the truck sitting or was it used everyday


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

nycpsd;1082883 said:


> Was the truck sitting or was it used everyday


It sits 3 months at a time


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

deicepro;1082923 said:


> It sits 3 months at a time


Slide pins first. Just jack the truck up, remove the wheels, pull the slide bolts and lube away. Might be your problem right there.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1082948 said:


> Slide pins first. Just jack the truck up, remove the wheels, pull the slide bolts and lube away. Might be your problem right there.


sounds like a common thing on fords, never had it happen before though


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

If the the slides are not frozen, ck to make sure the brake pads them self are not rusted to the mount. I would remove the calipars and brake pads and lube everthing. I doubt the calipars are frozen. I see this on alot of plow vehicles that sit all summer. Slides freeze up all the time. Cars and trucks


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wanted to update in case anyone else has the same problem.......
Even though all 4 calipers and pads were frozen, it actually was the master cylinder that was malfunctioning and not relaesing the brakes.......


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

deicepro;1147311 said:


> Just wanted to update in case anyone else has the same problem.......
> Even though all 4 calipers and pads were frozen, it actually was the master cylinder that was malfunctioning and not relaesing the brakes.......


I for one would have never guessed that. We've got an F-550 dump body with a Smith Salter in it (for the winter) that gets used year round. The truck has less than 20,000 miles on it and has been through several complete sets of rear brakes - the first while still under warranty. I'm not at all impressed with the brakes. None of our F-350's have this issue.

Just out of curiosity, what did you do the the master cylinder to free things up and then fix it?


----------

